# Need arrow advice



## brandon45 (Apr 4, 2008)

I have a new mathews fx2 60# 27" and it has a trophy taker pronghorn drop away rest what arrows would you recommend for all around hunting looking to spend 100 for a dozen


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

you are going to have to do some research to narrow down your selection.
Hunting mainly deer? Your going to have to decide if you want aluminum, carbon, aluminum core carbon case, carbon core aluminum case, or graphite. More expensive but tough are the kevlar aramids. I would say go with carbons and get carbon express maximas 250 first off. Or Gt pros 500 or 400, depends on how much weight you want to shoot. Easton Axis 500's i think. These spine #'s go off a 100 grain tip as well.

Others to look at
Easton aluminums/carbons and carbons (FMJ & ST epic)

Beman ICS


----------

